# New wheels and sideskirts



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Just fitted my new Volks CE28N's:bowdown1: 

And finally there's some better pics of the genuine 400R sideskirts.

Loving the look of the car now.:chuckle: :chuckle:   

















Car could do with a clean though, IMO


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looking very nice mate, very nice indeed


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

good choice of wheel!


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

I love the car mate. That color is one of my favorite


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

they look sweet :thumbsup: ,very good choice


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

That front end looks oh so sexy!

Love the car mate...as you know


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks sweet. 

Good choice on wheels, not being biased of course!!

Are they 19's? +12 offset and 9.5J?

Its funny how IMO, the car has gone from looking like a GT car to a more race look, if you get what i mean. Wheels make such a big change.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Cheers for the comments already, I am kinda wishing I threw caution to the wind and went for 19"'s now

These are 9.5x18 +15 all round, with 265/35/18 Falken FK 452's


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Can't help thinking that 19's would have killed it on your car. And you would have also had the option of +12 offset on 19's to make them sit more in line with the arch. 

Still looks awesome IMO


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Very very nice looking wheels.
A very good choice i must say.

Terje.


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

those wheels are lovely:squintdan


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> Can't help thinking that 19's would have killed it on your car. And you would have also had the option of +12 offset on 19's to make them sit more in line with the arch.


That's what I keep thinking

Anyone want to buy these (seriously), so I can get me some 19's?????:bowdown1: 

Steve


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> That's what I keep thinking
> 
> Anyone want to buy these (seriously), so I can get me some 19's?????:bowdown1:
> 
> Steve


You are crazy!!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

knight-racer said:


> those wheels are lovely:squintdan


Cheers, and the sideskirts are a reflection of your workmanship - many thanks:bowdown1:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Faz Choudhury said:


> You are crazy!!


Nah, just MAD :chuckle:


----------



## riggsy (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow sideskirts are realy realy nice, like them alot, they do look alot different to gtr skirts (as i said in other thread sorry)

Think i might go for some of those for mine 

Rims look sexy aswell good choice dude!


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

I like that:thumbsup:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Hope you don't change a thing on it now. The car looks awesome with the CE28's, especially in the bronze and those 400R sideskirts set it off just right. :thumbsup:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Hope you don't change a thing on it now.



I'm not planning to mess with it any more.........................

................although a nice set of carbon Ganador mirrors would finish it off a treat!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, she does look the business .... :thumbsup: .... I would never have thought that dark alloys would have worked with the Blue, how wrong could I have been .... :smokin: 

Let's hear it for Deep Marine Blue .... :clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

Looking good steve 

I have always preffered the chunky 5/6 spoke wheels on GTR's but the CE28's really suit your car, and the 400R skirts finish it off perfectly!


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

ITSt said:


> Wow, she does look the business .... :thumbsup: .... I would never have thought that dark alloys would have worked with the Blue, how wrong could I have been .... :smokin:
> 
> Let's hear it for Deep Marine Blue .... :clap:


I do hope so.....my Nismo LM GT1s are going away to be refurbed very soon.....keeping the rims polished but taking the centres a little towards anthracite.....
should look the business on Deep marine blue!

Nice Steve...good to see your quest to make the most changes in one year is still on track!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Ian C said:


> Nice Steve...good to see your quest to make the most changes in one year is still on track!


pmsl. :chuckle: 

Cheers Ian


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

Very Nice Steve:smokin: :smokin: you got email as well lol


Going to have to buy myself something else now the lack of carbon fibre in my life is getting boring :flame:


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

You simply can´t go wrong with bronze ce28 on any Skyline!:chuckle:
Nice car!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

it's looks cool

just keep up


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Great Looking car mate. well done.


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

i like it this wheels 
very nice


----------



## Rockon (Jan 28, 2006)

Beautiful car mate! Same colour as mine  Where can I get a pair of those headlights??


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

if it was sitting a little lower it would probably look like you have 19's 

looks hot anyway mate


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Steve - pm me how much you'd be looking for for your 18's please ?

I've got these in 17's on my R32 and I just wish they'd been 18's....maybe we could work something out ?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

MADsteve said:


> That's what I keep thinking
> 
> Anyone want to buy these (seriously), so I can get me some 19's?????:bowdown1:
> 
> Steve


I maybe interested PM a price and we'll see


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks very nice


----------

